
How British universities spread misery around the world - gpresot
http://www.spectator.co.uk/features/9589072/how-british-universities-spread-misery-around-the-world/
======
lawlessone
bit of a biased rag? no?

". Naturally he was surrounded by leftist academics and apparently
‘encountered Fabian thinking’ in particular. "

~~~
unmole
Also, the bit about Nehru and India ignores the successes of the early Five
Year Plans and the fact that the entire Indian business community supported
the _mixed economy_ model.

